# 2004 Maxima - Timing Chain issues



## edwarbaa (Oct 30, 2012)

I won't go into great detail as my symptoms are similar to most others with timing chain issues. 2004 Maxima SL, 101k miles, rattle just started at start, goes away after a few seconds. Nothing extremely unique there.

Is it worth following through on a $2,800 quote from my local Nissan dealer to have them replace the timing chain guide, new belts, and two radiator hoses (items listed in quote)? They said $500 for parts, $2,300 for labor. I am not questioning the cost of parts but $2,300 in labor is what I'm questioning. I realize the problem won't go away but at that cost, is the work justifiable, are there any items they're forgetting to mention that belong in the discussion of being replaced during the process? They insist that this must be done by dropping the engine. Is this true or are they just trying to rack up labor hours?

Is it worth getting a quote from a reliable shop that's done some of these repairs?

Trying to find a mechanic shop in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area that's fair on price, knows what the heck an engine is...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The engine does not have to be removed to remove the timing cover. If they insist that it does, tell them to refer to Nissan TSB #NTB10-046: ALTIMA, MAXIMA, AND QUEST; REVISED VQ35 ENGINE TIMING CHAIN PROCEDURES. Nissan has had problems with buzzing/whining noise from the 04-08 Maxima secondary timing chains (similar to that of the R51 Pathfinders, Xterras and Frontiers with the VQ40DE. If I was removing the front cover, I'd make sure they installed the updated upper chains and new tensioner "feet" per service bulletin NTB07-042D. Since the hoses and belts have to be removed to do the job, there should only be an additional parts charge as labor should be inclusive of the timing chain job. ALLDATA lists the retail labor time for timing chain replacement at 9.4 hours. That would put that $2300 labor charge very much on the high side. I would definitely get some other quotes or address the price with your dealer with the information I've provided. ANother good site for price estimates is:
RepairPrice Estimator - Get an Estimate for a Service or Repair on Your Car


----------

